# Transportation Safety Board Investigation Report of the HMCS WINNIPEG Collision



## Pelorus (31 Mar 2014)

http://www.tsb.gc.ca/eng/rapports-reports/marine/2013/M13W0057/M13W0057.asp

Quite an interesting read.  Pretty clear in my opinion from the report that it was an accident that could have been easily avoided.


----------



## Navy_Pete (2 Apr 2014)

Thanks, interesting read!  Sounds like one of those unlikely board scenarios that comes to life!


----------



## Pat in Halifax (2 Apr 2014)

Interesting read...It is quite obvious that WIN's crew is to blame-Just trying to beat CBC to the headline!!
It will be interesting to see what (if anything)happens next.


----------

